

Learning to Code - alexgodin
http://novicetoninja.tumblr.com/

======
vnchr
Thanks for starting the blog. I've doubted myself after trying to learn
programming for a long time with the same intentions of building my own
MVPs...and the same growing pile of web development books!

I don't know when it will happen but I'll begin planning for my Sweat Lodge.

~~~
alexgodin
The two secrets as I see it are:

1\. you need to start with a project instead of just blindly reading technical
books.

2\. Having a mentor really helps.

